# How cold does it get onboard?



## Tra

How chilly does it get onboard the train? I have heard its really cold, but I am wondering if it will be ok since its summer?


----------



## Railroad Bill

Depending upon whether the heating system is working properly in your room, the top ceiling vent can put out some really cool air and make it a bit chilly in the room. The SSL car is usually cool and many times you may need an extra sweat shirt to stay comfortable. Each person has their own level of tolerance for comfort, but on average we have experienced cool temps that produced a need for another garment.


----------



## Trainmans daughter

We've taken several cross country trips during record breaking summer heat waves. Our rooms, the diner car, and the sightseer lounge have ranged from comfortable to "meat-locker" temps. Never been hot. The secret is to wear clothes suitable for the season, but have available a light sweatshirt if needed.

A newspaper or a train schedule can be duct-taped to the roomette ceiling vent to prevent the upper-bunk sleeper from turning into a popscicle!


----------



## caravanman

The bottom line is that it is hit and miss... If you walk through the coach cars, you will often notice a marked difference in temperature from one to the next, and the same in sleeper cars, from one to the next. I am "thin" build, and feel the cold more than most, so it is very often too cold for my exact comfort. The sensible thing will be to dress in thin layers, and adjust to suit yourself. I take a warm hat too, as my bald patch notices the A/C down draft. 

As others have mentioned, if you are in a sleeper/roomette, it is more possible to regulate the A/C by plugging up the vents with tissues, etc, if required.

Ed.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Everything from sweltering to comfortable to freezing. There is no rhyme, no reason, and no thermostat to depend upon.


----------



## TylerP42

Usually cold during the day, and very warm at night.


----------



## Ryan

Not really. DA nailed it, expect any temperature at any time.


----------



## KmH

For travel on the train in coach overnight I pack a light travel blanket.

The stickum from duct tape is a pain in the neck to clean up.

Use gaffers tape instead, because gaffers tape stickum is formulated to be way less likely separate from the tape when the tape is removed from what it was stuck to.


----------



## printman2000

In the roomettes, I usually always find the lower bunk gets quite warm when the upper bunk is down. Most of the air is blocked by the upper bunk. I have a small battery operated fan I always travel with. It really saved me on my last trip as both sleepers were kept pretty warm at night. (and this was just last week)


----------



## BoulderCO

My experience has been only in coach and lounge car. It is never really uncomfortably too hot or too cold. The only exception is when sleeping at night. Even in hot summer weather, I find that I need something over my arms when sleeping. My simple solution is to just always wear a long-sleeved shirt when on the train. That way there is no need to bring a jacket, blanket or to change clothes at all. Even in summer, you won't need short sleeves to be comfortable during the day.


----------



## Ryan

Unfortunately, your experience isn't universal. I've been freezing to the point of needing long sleeves and a blanket in both summer and winter, and "too hot to even sleep" in both seasons. It can be a complete crap shoot, and it's best to be prepared.


----------



## SarahZ

Devil's Advocate said:


> Everything from sweltering to comfortable to freezing. There is no rhyme, no reason, and no thermostat to depend upon.


This. Prepare for anything.

Also, if your roomette faces toward the sun all day, it will feel like a greenhouse. When I was on the CZ, those of us facing the sun felt like we were broiling, while the other side of the aisle kept begging the SCA to turn the heat on.


----------



## andersone

my thermostat after my radical head and neck cancer surgeries is virtually busted. I am comfortable when it is 85 and other folks are sweating while She Who Must Be Obeyed want to set the house thermo at 65. She is usually very comfortable in the sleeper while I wear a hoody,,,, I think may find the meals more pleasing than you may be led to believe,, Wrap your duct tape around a pencil and use it on the upper air vent,,, I always get the upper and usually get an extra blanket while the charming bride is as comfortable as can be,,,, take your time, take a deep breath, relax and enjoy


----------



## me_little_me

When it's too warm, I just plug my window A/C in, place it in the window and I am quite comfortable. On the cold days, starting a warm fire with wood you pick up by reaching out and grabbing a passing tree works wonders. Then I wake up.


----------



## GG-1

me_little_me said:


> When it's too warm, I just plug my window A/C in, place it in the window and I am quite comfortable. On the cold days, starting a warm fire with wood you pick up by reaching out and grabbing a passing tree works wonders. Then I wake up.


ROTFLMAO

Aloha


----------



## xyzzy

Life is a box of chocolates...


----------



## Devil's Advocate

AU is a bag of nuts...


----------



## GG-1

Devil's Advocate said:


> AU is a bag of nuts...


Mixed Nuts!

Aloha


----------

